# Ready to Jump



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm going to take my first step down that slippery path to what I hope is bliss. I've been gifted 2 PSD3EL-2001's for my birthday today. As I'm sitting here at work, I just can't keep from thinking about how good these are going to taste and how much I'm going to want MORE!!!!

These will be my first ISOM's and I'm looking forward to a wonderful experience. Just hope these will take my mind off of being another year older.

What are everyones thoughts on the PSD3EL-2001's?


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Happy Birth Day!

I envy you Ive been looking for this cigar along time... unfortunately I can find it with a too high price tag... What Ive been hearing about PSD3 is that its one of the best EL´s out there... Glad youre smoking a nice one for your birthday!! And have a nice day!!! 



Rey


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

they're good....

but, a word of caution: DON'T GET YOUR HOPES UP! 
why? i had been sitting on a PSD2EL for over a year before i fired it up, and i was disappointed. not because it was a bad cigar, but probably because i expected MORE from it than what i got.

so, just tell yourself this is your average cigar, don't put too high of expectations on it, and you'll be fine. don't drink anything that will change the flavors (try some 7-up, sprite, water...)

my $.02. 
i didn't have my hopes up when i tried my first cuban cigar (RASS), but i was very eager to try it.... i wasn't disappointed at all.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks El Rey. I really don't know much about ISOM's yet. I've only been smoking cigars for about 7 years and this will be my first leap into the dark side.

I'm trying not to get my hopes up IHT but it's hard, just sitting here watching the clock and waiting for 3:30!!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

that's longer than i've been smoking cigars...


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

Make sure you smoke it on a full stomach!! If you haven't tried a Cuban cigar before it could knock you on your ass very quickly!! I have had a couple of these and very much enjoyed them, I too had my hopes up high on these and they didn't disapoint!



MadMac


----------



## Master of Disaster (Jun 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!

Mine is tomorrow, and I was just thinking about smoking an ISOM to celebrate, but then I remembered that I only had a handful and they are all in the DBulls Cigar Pass!!! But, I think I might know somebody that know's somebody.... we'll see what I can do!

MoD


----------



## nubber (Nov 24, 2004)

Happy Birthday. Thats an awesome b-day gift you have there. I'm sure you will enjoy. But beware: You will want MORE !!! :w


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday -
With 7 years of domestic cigar smoking, you will be able to notice a distinctive difference found only in Habanos. I think they will be your first of many and please let us know how it was/they were.


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

STAND UP and STEP AWAY from THAT CIGAR... your life will forever be changed, credit cards maxed out, secret paypal accounts, discret packages in the mail....just be careful, your life will for ever be changed....BTW thats one great cigar...hope you enjoy...but don't say you weren't warned....Bman


:r :r :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Secret Santa said:


> BTW thats one great cigar...hope you enjoy...but don't say you weren't warned....Bman
> 
> :r :r :r


also known as: Secret Santa... 
i take it Bman forgot to logout?


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Good catch IHT!!! I was wondering about that. I'll post my thoughts tomorrow on these little goodies and let ya know how big of a hit my credit cards will get :bx


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Do Not Smoke That Cigar. Run In The Opposite Direction. The Slippery Slope Shows No Mercy!!!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Happy Birthday. Listen to Lamar or else prepare yourself for a few consequences. (Higher (much higher) credit card balances, used cars, community college for your kids, smaller houses, etc...)
However, as you sit in your shack, admire your old Geo, and tell your kids about the advantages of vo-tech schools as opposed to wasting four or more years in a college, you'll be enjoying one heck of a good smoke!

Radar

:hn


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Okay, I jumped and think I've broken something important. I am loosing the ability to remember what I liked in Non-ISOM smokes after only one ISOM.

I was incorrect in stating I smoked a PSD#3EL-2001.....It was a PSD#2EL-2001. I'm not much for writing fluff about cigars, what I can tell you is this was a nice smoke. I really enjoyed the full smooth flavor, it seemed to keep getting a little more spicy each drag which was nice. The draw was fine, I used a punch cutter because I like a little tighter draw than most. 
I didn't notice much of an aftertaste, which I was suprised because this thing had quite abit of smoke and spice.

I have to say that I'm very impressed and loved the flavor but I'm going to have to test a few more before I can go totally to the dark side, with that said if a fellow LLG would like to do a swap sometime just give me shout.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Glad you liked it. Welcome to the dark side :w


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I thought it was a top notch smoke but what do I know, it's the only one I've had? I'm a big fan of DR Partagas smokes so I wasn't suprised that I'd really like the Non DR flavor. I've got one left, and I might have to taste it during the Holiday break.


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

dadof3illinois said:


> I thought it was a top notch smoke but what do I know, it's the only one I've had?


There is only one way to find out!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

dadof3illinois said:


> Okay, I jumped and think I've broken something important. I am loosing the ability to remember what I liked in Non-ISOM smokes after only one ISOM.
> 
> I was incorrect in stating I smoked a PSD#3EL-2001.....It was a PSD#2EL-2001. I'm not much for writing fluff about cigars, what I can tell you is this was a nice smoke. I really enjoyed the full smooth flavor, it seemed to keep getting a little more spicy each drag which was nice. The draw was fine, I used a punch cutter because I like a little tighter draw than most.
> I didn't notice much of an aftertaste, which I was suprised because this thing had quite abit of smoke and spice.
> ...


Your done...enjoy the ride. test a few more than a few more next thing you know your selling a kidney on e-bay.///


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

dadof3illinois said:


> Okay, I jumped and think I've broken something important. I am loosing the ability to remember what I liked in Non-ISOM smokes after only one ISOM.


*Yeah, that's just the beginning of the Slippery Slope. Welcome, and ENJOY THE ADVENTURE!!*


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

dadof3illinois said:


> Okay, I jumped and think I've broken something important. I am loosing the ability to remember what I liked in Non-ISOM smokes after only one ISOM.
> 
> I was incorrect in stating I smoked a PSD#3EL-2001.....It was a PSD#2EL-2001. I'm not much for writing fluff about cigars, what I can tell you is this was a nice smoke. I really enjoyed the full smooth flavor, it seemed to keep getting a little more spicy each drag which was nice. The draw was fine, I used a punch cutter because I like a little tighter draw than most.
> I didn't notice much of an aftertaste, which I was suprised because this thing had quite abit of smoke and spice.
> ...


 :w ...........I smoked my first ISOM a couple of years ago. I've smoked some great ones and some not so great ones, just like N/Cs. I will admit that there are more good ISOMs and they are better overall. But I still only smoke a couple of them a week, only when I can sit down and truely appreciate a fine cigar!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

You are now on board. Welcome to the Dark Side!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello dadof3illinois,

If you would just sign here and intial here indicating you understand that you must repay all the items purchased on your new unlimited spending credit card. Now you understand that this card cannot be maxed out so remember to spend in moderation. 


Welcome to the club!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks for the warning LasciviousXXXX. Just don't tell my wife okay!!!

I should be getting a few more ISOMs New Years Eve. He's asked us over to play cards, I think I'm going to have to beg and plead for a couple more.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Glad you enjoyed it. I'm not huge on the ELs....I have smoked only a few and have found your non ELs to actually be better smokes. I don't think the cigar justifies the price.....IMHO. I'm glad you enjoyed it, but try to bum a Bolivar Royal Corona or PSD4 or Juan Lopez #2, Boli PC.....just your normal everyday Cuban Cigar   

Enjoy....and Happy New Year


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Beggers cant be choosers Coppertop....  !! Right now I can only get my hands on whatever is left over and he's willing to part with. My buddy is only able to get two or three at a time so I've got pretty slim pickens.

He's supposed to have more arriving today, so I'm pretty stoked about trying different smokes.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm about to jump, I've been looking at Partagas Shorts and that pig of mine is full of quarters, just smiling there taking space. I'm about to cut his belly open, count the money (I know there's enough for at least a box!), and put my order in.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Hope its a rather large pig!!! :r


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

I've been eyballing my sons piggy bank lately, gotta stop. That little pigs looking like a box of SLR PC's to me.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

radar said:


> I've been eyballing my sons piggy bank lately, gotta stop. That little pigs looking like a box of SLR PC's to me.


haha, I know exactly what you mean bro!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i had another of my SLR PCs (cab '03) on the way down to see my bro (who's just back from iraq)... man, i even told my wife, who couldn't care less, that i am so glad i got these compared to the Boli PCs. nothing against the Bolis, but i'm really digging the cinnamon spice of some of the cigars i'm smoking now. i had one of the Punch Punch's i got from herfzilla on the drive back home today... excellent cigar.
------------

dad of 3 - hey, ask him if he has any "run of the mill" cuban cigars. he'll probably give you something that will STILL knock your socks off. i'd be happy with a Fonseca Delicias!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

IHT said:


> i had another of my SLR PCs (cab '03) on the way down to see my bro (who's just back from iraq)... man, i even told my wife, who couldn't care less, that i am so glad i got these compared to the Boli PCs. nothing against the Bolis, but i'm really digging the cinnamon spice of some of the cigars i'm smoking now. i had one of the Punch Punch's i got from herfzilla on the drive back home today... excellent cigar.
> ------------
> 
> dad of 3 - hey, ask him if he has any "run of the mill" cuban cigars. he'll probably give you something that will STILL knock your socks off. i'd be happy with a Fonseca Delicias!


Wife and I are going over to his house tonight to play cards so I'm sure I'll indulge in some nice little treats... :w


----------

